# What Price to Charge for Screen Printing 400 Shirts



## myfitlife (Jan 21, 2012)

I have a customer who wants 400 shirts screen printed. 

He also wants 200 shirts screen printed with different designs.

The shirts are for an end user. A physical therapy center. 

Both orders are going to have a 1 color logo on the front left chest and
2 color print on the back. 

The designs are different for each order.

Both are printed on dark shirts, either black or navy blue.

I am supplying the shirts. 
My cost for a 30 singles from Spectra is $2.55
Gildan 2000 is on sale right now for $1.89
I have not used Gildan 2000 before, so not sure of quality.

I usually do orders of 75 to 150 shirts, so wasn't sure what to charge for larger orders.

The price I came up with is $7.33 per shirt using the Gildan 2000 with 1 color print front and 2 color print back.

Does this seem about right?
Or, am I way off?

Thank you for your input. I'm fairly new to the industry and appreciate any feedback I can get.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Most shops depends on you area will be between $5-$6 for those quantities with the Gildans. Auto shops may even do these $4 range. 

You can always submit your quote and see what happens but if they are shopping I can almost guarantee someone will be in the $6 range or less for the. 200 peice job and 400 peice job


----------



## myfitlife (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey, Thanks.

I appreciate the input.


----------



## dial911forme (Sep 22, 2014)

I print a lot of the G2's and have good reviews from them. That price is in the ballpark. I would be at $6.90.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I actually missed it being a 2 color back. An auto shop would still eat that up for $5-$6 at least around here for the 400 piece. For the 200 piece $6.50. I personally usally pass on these jobs if the customer is shopping for price as I know what some of the other shops charge. I'd be at $7.50. But really doesn't matter what I charge. You have to make sure you charge enough to stay in business.


----------



## DNeeld (Sep 8, 2010)

I'd do the 200 for $6.50, the 400 for $5.75.


----------



## myfitlife (Jan 21, 2012)

Right on, guys. I reworked the numbers and came up with $6.59 per shirt.

Gives me a decent profit and helps me stay competitive.

I called around my local area and this number is towards the upper end of what others are charging.

There were some people that were ridiculously lower priced, but I feel those guys are just racing towards bankruptcy.

Thanks for all the input. I'm a newbie, but I want to be around for the long haul.


----------

